# Audi Driving Experience



## Iron_KK (Jan 27, 2008)

I was at an Audi driving experience event yesterday at the Palm Beach International Speedway. Got to drive the following cars R8, RS5, S5, S8, S7, S6 and TTRS. The event featured 3 major events.



1) Real World Driving- we took the cars around town through a predefined course. Here I drove and was driven in the S8 which felt very luxurious and fast too. It's a beautiful car but I enjoyed sitting in the back seat better than driving it. I've never driven or been driven in a 760 but ill guess it about the same as the S8



2) Autocross - here I drove though a specific course wi sharp twists and turns and it was a timed event. The cars used for this event were the S5, S4 and TTRS. This was exciting and heart thumping. The instructor (racecar driver) set the pace at 25sec and my best time was 27sec (in the S5). The TTRS had a huge turbo lag so I didn't really enjoy it.



3) Track Lapping- Here I drove the R8, S6, RS5 and S7 around the racetrack. I was a bit disappointed with the RS5 as I expected more out of it. It was fast but I feel like I didn't feel all the power (maybe because I drove it after the R8 lol). I compare it to my 650 and will take a 650 over the RS5 any day. The climax was the 2014 R8. This car is unbelievable WOW!!!!. It is beyond fast and the sound of the engine is heaven (it screams when you floor it), it handles so nice and tight. This thing sticks to the track like glue. It has some sort of auto revving thing where it reves up when you slow down in corners. I've driven an M6 and a 911 and none of them come close to this beast. The cockpit feels like you're in a fighter jet...I can't say enough about is car.



Anyway, I was just sharing my thoughts and wondering why BMW doesn't offer events like this (the Audi event was free). I am still a BMW loyalist and not switching to Audi anytime soon (can't afford their only car (R8) that beats all bimmers). 



This was such a fun event and I think more car companies should offer these events for free to help educate buyers and maintain brand loyalty. I wish BMW would offer free events like this occasionally or maybe they do and I'm not aware of it.








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Iron_KK (Jan 27, 2008)

...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

I think that it's incredible that you got to track these cars.


----------



## Iron_KK (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep and for FREE


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great time. I would have been happy just driving the R8. It must be awesome if you say a 911 wouldn't come close to it.


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Iron_KK said:


> I was at an Audi driving experience event yesterday at the Palm Beach International Speedway. Got to drive the following cars R8, RS5, S5, S8, S7, S6 and TTRS. The event featured 3 major events.
> 
> 1) Real World Driving- we took the cars around town through a predefined course. Here I drove and was driven in the S8 which felt very luxurious and fast too. It's a beautiful car but I enjoyed sitting in the back seat better than driving it. I've never driven or been driven in a 760 but ill guess it about the same as the S8
> 
> ...


I did this too a month or so ago. They even invited my guest who thoroughly enjoyed flogging a TT on the autocross course. Audi is looking to convert owners of competitive vehicles. The only model which might be a candidate for me is the RS5.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

BMW does do these types of events (I too got the Audi invite, but decided not to go). With BMW they rely on the local dealer to promote their events so it then becomes about who you know at Braman. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

jcm12 said:


> Sounds like a great time. I would have been happy just driving the R8. It must be awesome if you say a 911 wouldn't come close to it.


I think it is more than a bit of hyperbole to say that the 911 does not come close to the V8 R8. What flavor 911 was sampled? 996? 997? S?

If I drive an R8 and my only 911 reference was a 996 base model with the old tip tranny, I would make the same assessment. If I drove a 991 S PDK on Sport Plus and then an R8, the R8 very well *might* be a better all around ride, but saying the 911 does not come close to it is a large exaggeration...

*Edit - I just looked at the wiki for Ring times...

R8 V8 - 8:04 2007 model with Sport Auto transmission

911 Carrera S - 7:59 and this was a 04 model without PDK

911 Carrera S - 7:50 for a 2009 model with PCCB, PDK, PASM and Michelin Cup Tires

Numbers speak for themselves...


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Just to add to the prior post, the 991 Carrera S has a Ring time of 7:37.9... That is an astonishing time. The R8 V10 posted a 7:44.

I've driven an R8 and it's a great car, but the 911 is sportier. Got to give the R8 credit for the looks and engine note, it's a lovely car.


----------



## st1sj (Jan 18, 2013)

I went to this at Summit Point a few weeks ago. I like how the Audis do not use run flats. I was surprised how easy the R8 is, in terms of ingress/egress and field of vision. The auto downshifted really hard and uncomfortable. 

I got to lap with the instructor in the R8 and it is a very fast car.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Justin T said:


> *Edit - I just looked at the wiki for Ring times...
> 
> R8 V8 - 8:04 2007 model with Sport Auto transmission
> 
> ...


Because ring numbers are a great way to compare daily drivers, right?


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

AutoUnion said:


> Because ring numbers are a great way to compare daily drivers, right?


Well, when we're talking performance and sporting credentials Ring numbers do help to separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> Because ring numbers are a great way to compare daily drivers, right?


As stated by the previous poster, when you are talking about cars of this stature, better man up and wear your big boy pants. I know that is tough for most Audi drivers nowadays and I owned a B5 S4 that was nicely tuned back from 2000-2003. Nowadays, their sport line cars (S and RS) are too soft.

P-car - 1

R8 V8 - 0


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

swajames said:


> Well, when we're talking performance and sporting credentials Ring numbers do help to separate the men from the boys.


fair enough, but anyone who calls the R8 "soft" and "boring" has probably never driven one and has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Justin T said:


> Nowadays, their sport line cars (S and RS) are too soft.


Guess it all depends on perspective.

The S4 smokes the 335xi. The S6 smokes the 550xi. The S8 smokes the entire 7 range. The S models seem to drive better than their BMW equivalents.

RS6 hasn't been benchmarked yet, but I'm sure it owns the M5 in every performance metric.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

AutoUnion said:


> fair enough, but anyone who calls the R8 "soft" and "boring" has probably never driven one and has no idea what they're talking about.


Did they, though? I think pretty much everyone who posted agrees that the R8 is a great car (me included, I loved it when I drove a beautiful R8 with the 6 speed on an extended drive around Bay Area backroads). I think the pushback was simply on the suggestion that it was sportier than the 911.


----------



## Iron_KK (Jan 27, 2008)

swajames said:


> Did they, though? I think pretty much everyone who posted agrees that the R8 is a great car (me included, I loved it when I drove a beautiful R8 with the 6 speed on an extended drive around Bay Area backroads). I think the pushback was simply on the suggestion that it was sportier than the 911.


+1

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

swajames said:


> did they, though? I think pretty much everyone who posted agrees that the r8 is a great car (me included, i loved it when i drove a beautiful r8 with the 6 speed on an extended drive around bay area backroads). I think the pushback was simply on the suggestion that it was sportier than the 911.


+2


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> Guess it all depends on perspective.
> 
> The S4 smokes the 335xi. The S6 smokes the 550xi. The S8 smokes the entire 7 range. The S models seem to drive better than their BMW equivalents.
> 
> RS6 hasn't been benchmarked yet, but I'm sure it owns the M5 in every performance metric.


I think the term smoked might be a bit of a stretch...

The M3 trumps the S4, S5, and RS5. The M5...the new one...not sure about it versus the RS6 as we cannot even get the RS6 in the US right? Does the S6 really smoke the 550xi? Similar power (Audi 420, BMW 400), similar torque (Audi 406, BMW 450), within 100 pounds of each other in curb weight... The S8 versus the Alpina B7...not sure that is a smoking at all either...

You are right that BMW does not have an answer to the R8; wish they did.

But back on point...

997 Carrera S PDK 1
R8 V8 - 0

:angel:


----------



## TacticalBassist (Mar 24, 2013)

They only people who think a 911 is sportier than an R8 are 911 owners.  I've driven an R8 V10 around a track... 8 laps were not enough. That car is simply amazing.


----------

